# Under tray bolts swopped out for Stainless



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a common problem on the GT-R's that the bolts holding the under trays on are not the best quality....as you can see!!






These were swopped for stainless jobbies which will prevent any big bills in future when they start snapping off! Only one snapped off in the process so got to them just in time!

Added bonus they look better too! Not that your ever gonna see them!











Also still very clean under there which I was happy with...




Si


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Had mine done few weeks ago at Litchfield when service was carried out.

Bobby


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Will have mine done at the next service for sure, however it does blow my mind that Nissan don't fit stainless bolts at the factory.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

What's the cost for the full set of stainless bolts ?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb, is this the kit you used which Barry P sorted? - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171117-stainless-steel-undertray-bolts-15.html


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Think is about £60 from Litchfield

Bobby


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Simb, is this the kit you used which Barry P sorted? - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171117-stainless-steel-undertray-bolts-15.html


Hi mate, 

Got them off Ebay from a seller called abolt-fromtheblue, used the sizes and numbers from the thread.

Forget how much they were now, need to search back on my eBay history as got them March time, approx £20 - £30.

Will post up later

Si


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

bobbie said:


> Think is about £60 from Litchfield
> 
> Bobby


Bloody hell that's a lot I must have thousands of stainless steel bolts like that in my workshop


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr-metals off of eBay

Like £20 odd quid delivered


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

b4l81 said:


> Mr-metals off of eBay
> 
> Like £20 odd quid delivered


any links


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just search for seller - had to request them and he listed them


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Simb said:


> It's a common problem on the GT-R's that the bolts holding the under trays on are not the best quality....as you can see!!


How odd or how many miles has your car done for them to get to this state?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> How odd or how many miles has your car done for them to get to this state?


13000, so not many!

As stated its a common problem, nothing to do with miles just poor quality.

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_exterior

Si


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

Mrw said:


> What's the cost for the full set of stainless bolts ?


We are using A4 quality stainless bolt kits and they are part of our service so they are free of charge for our customers


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

KaizerMotor said:


> We are using A4 quality stainless bolt kits and they are part of our service so they are free of charge for our customers


Now that's a nice touch :bowdown1:


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Now that's a nice touch :bowdown1:


Yep, that's great service.

Si


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

It's the small touches that make for great customer service


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

goRt said:


> It's the small touches that make for great customer service


Agree, makes a big difference in my book and would maintain my loyalty.

Si


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> Agree, makes a big difference in my book and would maintain my loyalty.
> 
> Si


Totally agree.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

b4l81 said:


> Mr-metals off of eBay
> 
> Like £20 odd quid delivered


Ok found the eBay seller he wants to know sizes ect and amount can someone please confirm this. Thanks


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Simb, is this the kit you used which Barry P sorted? - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171117-stainless-steel-undertray-bolts-15.html


This is where I got my numbers from.

Si


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simb said:


> This is where I got my numbers from.
> 
> Si


Ok thank you for that. All Allen key type?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Ok thank you for that. All Allen key type?


Yes mate.

Si


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simb said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> Si


last question. how many bolts and washers do i need of each type


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is what I order from mr-metal

Fitted to car no issues I bought 2 sets one for a friend and he have me discount - so he may be open to a group buy 

30x M6x20mm Hex Sets A4 ST/ST bolts
35x M8x16mm Hex Sets A4 ST/ST bolts
30x M6x20 A4 ST/ST mudguard washers
35x M8 A4 FORM C washers (22mm dia.)


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

b4l81 said:


> This is what I order from mr-metal
> 
> Fitted to car no issues I bought 2 sets one for a friend and he have me discount - so he may be open to a group buy
> 
> ...


Yep that's the amounts I went on.

Si


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

These are still available in the marine quality stainless A4 from Ian at IZFast who supplied the original group buy that I organised. Tel. 01908 366077
The original group buy was £11 which included me buying the packaging and post costs.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

b4l81 said:


> This is what I order from mr-metal
> 
> Fitted to car no issues I bought 2 sets one for a friend and he have me discount - so he may be open to a group buy
> 
> ...


thank you. so if i send this to nicola at mr-metals they will know what I'm on about  I've not a clue about bolts ect :chuckle:


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

evogeof said:


> thank you. so if i send this to nicola at mr-metals they will know what I'm on about  I've not a clue about bolts ect :chuckle:


Yep or go for what Barry stated as its a good deal.

Si


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Simb said:


> Yep or go for what Barry stated as its a good deal.
> 
> Si


cheers


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> These are still available in the marine quality stainless A4 from Ian at IZFast who supplied the original group buy that I organised. Tel. 01908 366077
> The original group buy was £11 which included me buying the packaging and post costs.


ill ring him tomorrow barry will he know what ill need


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> ill ring him tomorrow barry will he know what ill need


Tell him the details from the previous post, ie the sizes and numbers etc and also let him know it's for the GTR under tray kit and you're a mate of Barry's so you want the lot and posted for £10 !


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Tell him the details from the previous post, ie the sizes and numbers etc and also let him know it's for the GTR under tray kit and you're a mate of Barry's so you want the lot and posted for £10 !


ok thank you barry and all others


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Barry, i'll be phoning Ian tomorrow!!


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a good deal, just checked my order history and grand total was £11.93 delivered.

Bit more for copper slip aswell.

Si


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Simb said:


> It's a good deal, just checked my order history and grand total was £11.93 delivered.
> 
> Bit more for copper slip aswell.
> 
> Si


i've got a set of black bolts coming with my new Difflow 5 fin rear diffuser..but deffo going to get the rest changed when it goes into Sly for a service..
wouldn't use copper slip though..grease is much better as copper slip has a small amount of copper in it and all your doing is adding another metal to the thread to react and may cause possible corrosion issues..


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

swoody123 said:


> i've got a set of black bolts coming with my new Difflow 5 fin rear diffuser..but deffo going to get the rest changed when it goes into Sly for a service..
> wouldn't use copper slip though..grease is much better as copper slip has a small amount of copper in it and all your doing is adding another metal to the thread to react and may cause possible corrosion issues..


Bit late now so will have to take my chances, can't be any worse than how bad they were without none.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> Bit late now so will have to take my chances, can't be any worse than how bad they were without none.


Think you'll be ok with copper-slip grease.
If you check out anti-seizure grease or paste, the majority are copper based.

I'll be trying some of this though - Loctite Adhesive | Loctite Sealants | Loctite Primers | Loctite Greases | Induustrial Cleaning | SuperKleen Direct

or this - http://www.permatex.com/products-2/product-categories/lubricants/specialty-lubricants-anti-seize/permatex-anti-seize-lubricant-80078-detail


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> These are still available in the marine quality stainless A4 from Ian at IZFast who supplied the original group buy that I organised. Tel. 01908 366077
> The original group buy was £11 which included me buying the packaging and post costs.


 certainly gone up in price £28 now delivered


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> certainly gone up in price £28 now delivered




lol...inflation eh!!

Didn't get chance to order mine today & been called in to work tomorrow.
Might get chance Thursday to place my order.

Do you need to get the GTR up on a ramp to get these bolts changed over?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> lol...inflation eh!!
> 
> Didn't get chance to order mine today & been called in to work tomorrow.
> Might get chance Thursday to place my order.
> ...


Rear carbon under tray your get most, which i managed too without a Jack. Rest you should be able to get at by jacking up.

Thankfully a friend(Iggy your know him, Ian) has good access to some very useful facilities, so took advantage. If they come straight off then should be fine, but any that snap off this may cause a problem.

Si


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Just ordered a set of these from IZFast - for future reference, it's now James that you need to speak to on that phone number!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I had my car on the ramp at Kaizer today and I can confirm that all the bolts had been converted to stainless steel at some stage when Sly serviced it.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

If the car is relatively new, what are the thoughts about sending the OEM ones away to be galvanised?
(Holy thread resurrection Batman!)


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Would it be worth the cost? Presumably a new set of A4 bolts and washers would be less than the cost of galvanising the old ones, plus the time it would take with the car up on stands. The A4 ones on my car have been on for six years and still look in excellent shape.


----------

